# ADA Mini S Setup



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys, i finally recieved all my equpimet to get my first planted tank up and running! I took a couple of pics before i started. I chose to go with pretty much all ADA equipment, besides the light and the filter. I got a good deal on this 18w desk lamp ($19) so i figured i'd give it a shot before i drop more cash on the ADA light. 

I got the tank up and running last night. The plants i'm going with are HC and Dwarf hair grass. HC was a real PITA to plant! I'll post more pics later on...also, how long does it take for the water to clear using aquasoil? Hopefully when i get home from work today it'll have cleared up...

Equipment:

ADA MINI S Tank

CO2 Advanced System

ADA Aquasoil

Clear Hose (3m) 13mm

Lily Pipe Inflow MINI V-1 13mm

Lily Pipe Outflow MINI P-2 13mm

3pcs. Seiryu Stone

Bacter 100

Tourmaline BC

Brighty K 500ml

Eheim Ecco 2232

18w Desk Lamp


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to the ADA mini club. Can't wait to see what you can do with it. Great looking stones you got there. 

With the aquasoil, it takes some time to stop being yellow. Follow the instructions with the water changes, i.e. a lot and often.

seachem purgen helps a bit too.


----------



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

Yzmxer99 said:


> Welcome to the ADA mini club. Can't wait to see what you can do with it. Great looking stones you got there.
> 
> With the aquasoil, it takes some time to stop being yellow. Follow the instructions with the water changes, i.e. a lot and often.
> 
> seachem purgen helps a bit too.



Thanks! I'm actually using Purigen.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

My water cleared after about a week, w/the use of purigen and like 40-50% water changes every day for the first week.

Nice light! Looks familiar


----------



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> My water cleared after about a week, w/the use of purigen and like 40-50% water changes every day for the first week.
> 
> Nice light! Looks familiar


Wow, after one week! I'm used to setting up tanks with regular gravel and having the water clear less then 12 hours. Oh well, no big deal.

Yoshi I've been following your thread also. Your tank is looking good! I couldn't pass up on the light, especially for $19!, Plus it looks good. If i didnt find anything i liked i was going to get the ADA light, but decided to save some $$$


----------



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some pics i took tonight. The water cleared up completely on the third day, after daily water changes. Here is the tank on the fourth day-


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh my god you got the whole ADA set, except for the lights, which look ADA anyway :-D. The scape is nice too. Amazing!


----------



## Jazba (Jul 5, 2007)

looking good!! keep up the good work.


----------



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I can't wait until the HC fills in..


----------



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

UPDATE: Here are some pics i took last night. 11 days after the first pics were taken. Tank has been up running for 2 weeks and 2 days today. There's been plenty of growth, for both the dwarf hairgrass and the HC. Everything is looking healthy and bright green :icon_smil


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

very nice ADA setup. 
can see the HC really growing well.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

love it!
an example of just how well things work when using ada!
you might want to trim the hairgrass soon though to encourage it to fill in more


----------



## baz (Jun 28, 2007)

How long does the co2 bottle last on your set up?


----------



## PaNoS (Jun 28, 2007)

baz said:


> How long does the co2 bottle last on your set up?


Thanks for the compliments guys :icon_smil 

My guess would be that the CO2 cartridge should last about a month, but its running 24/7. I'll be getting an electronic solenoid very soon, so i'm hoping i'll get at least 2 months per cartridge...maybe 3 months.


----------

